# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Hadithe

## tulipanonero

Esselamu Alejkum we rahmetullah we berekatuhu

Vellezer dhe motra mendova te hap kete teme ku secili nga ne inshaAllah te postoje hadithe mbi ceshtje te ndyshme.

Rruga  më   e drejtë  dhe  më  e   sigurtë  është  
edukimi sipas asaj që është vërtetuar nga Pejgamberi ynë, robit më të  
ndershëm  të  të kaluarve dhe  të ardhmëve.  Shpëtimi  dhe  
paqja   e   All-llahut   qofshin   mbi   të   dhe   mbi   të   gjithë  
Pejgamberët.   Pasi   All-llahu   i   Madhëri-shëm   ka   thënë:  
*“Ndihmoni   njëri-tjetrin   në   bamirësi   dhe   devotshmëri.” (el-Maidetu, 2)*
dhe është vërtetuar se i Dërguari i  All-llahut (s.a.v.s) ka thënë:* “All-llahu është në ndihmë të një robi (njeriu) përderisa ai të jetë në ndihmë të vëllait të tij.” * 
Po ashtu ka thënë: *“Kush udhëzon në një të mirë, do të ketë  
shpërblim sikurse ai që e kryen atë”*, dhe se:  *“Kush thërret  
në udhëzim të All-llahut,  do të ketë shpërblim aq sa është  
shpërblimi   i   atyre   që   e   ndjekin   dhe   e   dëgjojnë,   pa   iu  
zvogëluar shpërblimi aspak ndjekësve të tij.
*

*Nga   Sulejman   ibn   Suredi   r.a.   përcillet   të   ketë  
thënë:”Isha   ulur  me   Pejgamberin  s.a.v.s.   kurse   dy   njerëz  
shaheshin   ndërmjet   veti.   Njëri   prej   tyre   u   skuq   prej  
zemërimit  dhe  iu  frynë damarët  e qafës.   I  Dërguari   i  All-
llahut s.a.v.s. tha: “Vërtet unë e di një fjalë që nëse e thotë,  
do t'i kalojë ajo që e ka gjetur. Nëse thotë: “E  udhu bi-l-lahi  
minesh-shejtanirr-rraxhim (I mbështetëm All-llahut nga djalli  
i mallkuar), do t’i kalojë ajo që e ka kapluar.” Të pranishmit i  
thanë: “Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ka thënë që t’i mbështetesh All-
llahut nga djalli i mallkuar  ”.
( Muttefekun alejhi )

Nga Ebu Hurejra  r.a.  përcillet  se  i  Dërguari   i  All-llahut  
s.a.v.s. ka thënë: “Besimtarit dhe besimtares nuk i pushojnë  
së godituri fatkeqësitë në vetvete, në fëmijët dhe në pasurin  
e derisa të tako-het me All-llahun e Madhërishëm kur në të  
nuk do të mbetet asnjë mëkat ”.  
(Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe thotë hadith hasen sahih )

Nga Ibni  Mes’udi r.a. përcillet se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ka  
thënë:  “Sinqeriteti   (sidk)   shpie   në  mirësi,   kurse  mirësia  
shpie   në   Xhenet.   Vërtet   njeriu   i   cili   vazhdimisht   është   i  
sinqertë  (në besim dhe në  të  folur),   tek All-llahu shkruhet  
besimtar   i   vërtetë   (siddik).   Gënjeshtra   shpie   në   prishje  
(morale), kurse prishja shpie në Xhehenem. Njeriu që gënjen  
vazhdimisht, më në fund tek All-llahu shkruhet si gënjeshtar  
i madh ”.  
( Muttefekun alejhi )*

*Nga Ebu Muhammed el-Hasan ibn Ali ibn Ebi  Talibi r.a.  
përcillet se ka thënë: “Kam mbajtur në mend se i Dërguari i  
All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: “Largohu prej gjithçkaje që është  
e   dyshimtë,   e   përmbaju   asaj   që   nuk   është   e   dyshimtë.  
Vërtet   sinqeriteti  në besim është   siguri,  kurse gënjeshtra  
është dyshim ”.  
(Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe thotë se është hadith sahih )

Nga   Ebu   Dherr   Xhundub   ibn   Xhunadeh   dhe   Ebu  
Abdurrahman Muadh ibn Xhebeli r. anhuma transmetohet se  
i   Dërguari   i   All-llahut   s.a.v.s.   ka   thënë:  “Ki   ndërmend  
(frikësohu) All-llahun kudo që të jesh. Të keqen përcille me  
të mirë,  ajo do ta  fshijë të keqen.  Dhe me njerëzit  bëhu  i  
moralshëm-me moral dhe sjellje të mira ”.  
(Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe thotë se është hadith hasen )

Nga Ebu Ja’la Shedad ibn Evs r.a. përcillet se Pejgamberi  
s.a.v.s.  ka  thënë:  “Njeri   i  mençur  është ai  që e kontrollon  
vetveten  dhe   punon   për   jetën   pas   vdekjes,   kurse   njeri   i  
dobët  është ai  që ndjek   dëshirat  e epshit   të vet  dhe pa  
arsye (pa kurrfarë merite) shpreson se All-llahu do t'ia falë ”.  
( Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe thotë hadithi hasen )

Nga Ebu Hurejra  r.a.  përcillet  se  i  Dërguari   i  All-llahut  
s.a.v.s. ka thënë: “Nga Islami i mirë i një njeriu është largimi  
nga ajo që nuk i intereson ”.  
(Hadith hasen. Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe të tjerët )*

----------


## ruela

Selam alejkum

Te falenderoj shume per keto hadithe vertet ndikojne ne zemer dhe te bejne me te mire.Allahu ta shperblefte
Selam alejkum

----------


## tulipanonero

> Selam alejkum
> 
> Te falenderoj shume per keto hadithe vertet ndikojne ne zemer dhe te bejne me te mire.Allahu ta shperblefte
> Selam alejkum


We Alejkum selam moter
Amin.Allahu ta shperblefte dhe ty inshaAllah dhe na shtofte besimin ne fene e Tij

----------


## tulipanonero

Esselam Alejkum

Gjithkush qe din hadithe eshte i ftuar te postoje per ti perkujtuar njeri tjetrit sunnetin e Profetit s.a.v.s  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ruela

une jam dakort ...hadithet me pelqejne shume...

----------


## injejti

VALLAHI nuk e di qe diqka me shum me kanda , ALLAHU ju shperbleft.

----------


## tulipanonero

*Transmetohet nga Ibni Abbasi r. anhuma se i Dërguari i  
All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë:  “O Zoti im, Ty të jam dorëzuar,  
Ty  të kam besuar,   te Ti   jam mbështetur,  te Ti   jam kthyer  
dhe  në emër  Tënd  i   luftoj   (armiqtë  e  fesë).  O Zoti   im,   i  
mbështetem madhërisë   Tënde,   nuk   ka   Zot   tjetër   përveç  
Teje,   të më ruash nga  lajthitja.  Ti   je  i  Gjallë që nuk vdes,  
kurse xhinnët dhe njerëzit vdesin ”.  
( Muttefekun alejhi )

Transmetohet   nga   Umeri   r.a.   se   e   ka   dëgjuar   të  
Dërguarin   e   All-llahut   s.a.v.s.   duke   thënë:  “Sikur   ju   të  
mbështeteshit në All-llahun me mbështetje të njëmendtë, do  
t'ju   furnizonte   siç   i   furni-zon   shpezët,   gëdhijnë   të   uritur,  
ndërsa ngrysen të ngopur ”.  
(Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe thotë hadith hasen )

Nga   Enesi   r.a.   transmetohet   se   Pejgamberit   s.a.v.s.   i  
është  përcjellur   nga   Krijuesi   i   tij   i  Madhërishëm  i  Cili   ka  
thënë:  “Kur të më afrohet robi Mua një pëllëmbë, Unë atij i  
afrohem një  llërë;  kurse nëse ai  Mua më afrohet  një  llërë,  
Unë atij i afrohem një pash, dhe kur të më vijë   duke ecur,  
Unë i shkoj atij duke vrapu-ar ”.  
( Transmeton Buhariu )

Nga   Aishja   r.   anha   transmetohet   të   ketë   thënë   se  
Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ngrihej natën (për namaz) aq gjatë, saqë  
këmbët i patën pëlcitur (nga dhembjet), andaj unë i thashë:  
“Përse po vepron kështu o  i  Dërguari  i  All-llahut,  kur t’i  ka  
falur ty All-llahu mëkatet e mëparshme dhe të pastajmet?”  
Ai tha: “A nuk dua që të jem rob falënderues ”?  
( Muttefekun alejhi )

Transmetohet  nga Ebu Hurejra  r.a.  se  i  Dërguari   i  All-
llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë:  “Besimtari  i fortë (në besim) është  
më  i  mirë dhe më  i  dashur   tek All-llahu  sesa besimtari   i  
dobët dhe te secili ka dobi. Kujdesu për atë që të sjell dobi.  
Kërko ndihmë  nga All-llahu e mos  u bë  i  dobët.  Nëse  të  
godet   diçka,  mos   thuaj:   “Sikur   të   veproja   kështu,   do   të  
ndodhte kjo”, por thuaj:  “All-llahu e ka caktuar dhe çka ka  
dashur   Ai   ka   vepruar.   Sepse   “lev-i”   (sikur   të...)   e   fillon  
veprimin e djallit ”.  
( Transmeton Muslimi )

Transmetohet  nga Enesi   r.a.   se  i  Dërguari   i  All-llahut  
s.a.v.s. ka thënë: “Të vdekurin e përcjellin tri gjëra: familja e  
tij,   pasuria   e   tij  dhe   veprat   e   tij.  Dy   kthehen,   kurse   një  
mbetet me të. Kthehet familja dhe pasuria e tij, kurse me të  
mbesin veprat e tij ”.  
( Muttefekun alejhi )

Nga   Ebu   Mes’ud   Ukbe   ibn   Amr   el-Ensarij   r.a.  
transmetohet të ketë thënë: “Pasi u shpall ajeti i sadakasë,  
ne asokohe punonim si hamej, pastaj erdhi një njeri dhe dha  
shumë pasuri  sadaka.  (Të pranishmit)  Thanë:  “Dëshiron të  
tregohet”,   pastaj   erdhi   një   njeri   tjetër   dhe   dha   një   tas  
sadaka.   Thanë:   “Vërtet  All-llahu  është  i  panevojshëm për  
këtë tas!” Me atë rast u shpall  ajeti:  “Ata që përgojojnë  
besimtarët   në   dhënien   vullnetare   të   kontributeve,  
madje i përbuzin edhe ata të cilët japin me përpjekje  
të madhe.” (et-Tewbe, 79 )
( Muttefekun alejhi )

Përsëri   transmetohet  nga Ebu Dherri   r.a.,   i   cili   thotë:  
“Më tha Pejgamberi s.a.v.s.:  “Assesi në asnj mënyrë mos e  
nënçmo asnjë  vepër  të mirë,  qoftë edhe  të takosh vëllanë  
tënd me buzëqeshje ”.  
(Transmeton Muslimi )

Ebu  Hurejra   r.a.   transmeton  se   i  Dërguari   i  All-llahut  
s.a.v.s.  ka  thënë:  “Kush merr abdest  bukur  e mirë,  pastaj  
shkon   në   namaz   të   xhumasë,   atje   hesht   dhe   dëgjon  
(hutben),   i   falen mëkatet  e bëra mes dy xhumave dhe  tri  ditë më tepër. 
Kush argëtohet në xhami me rërë (dhe gjëra  
të tjera), e ka zhvlerësuar dobinë e xhumasë ”.  
(Transmeton Muslimi )

Transmetohet  nga Enesi   r.a.   se  i  Dërguari   i  All-llahut  
s.a.v.s. ka thënë: “Vërtet All-llahu është i kënaqur me robin i  
cili,  kur ha diçka,  e  falënderon All-llahun,  e po ashtu edhe  
kur të pijë diçka e falënderon All-llahun ”.  
( Transmeton Muslimi )

*

----------


## shkodranja.1

Thote profeti salallahu alejhi ue selem 

Ai qe kapet per sunnetin tim ne kohen kur umeti im prishet do te kete shperblimin e nje shehidi.

----------


## shkodranja.1

Hadith
Asnjeri prej jush te mos e nencmoje veten
Shoket i thane
O i derguar si mundet ndonjeri prej nesh ta nencmoje veten?
Ai u pergjigj
Kur nje njeri sheh ndonje ceshtje qe ka te beje me fene e Allahut dhe nuk flet atehere Allahu do ti thote ne diten e gjykimit
Cte pengoi te thuash te verteten rreth asaj ceshtjeje
Njeriu do ti thote 
Frika ndaj njerezve
Allahu do ti thote
Me mire do te ishe nese me frikesoheshe mua.

----------


## shkodranja.1

Hadith

Kur Allahu vendosi krijimin u betua ne Veten e Tij duke e shkruar ne librin e shtruar para Tij

Meshira Ime e tejkalon hidherimin Tim

----------


## The Boy

Eshte transmetuar se  iDerguari i Allahut, Pejgamberi FISNIK, ka thene ne hadith: "Kush eshte i thjeshte (modest=i perulur) per hir te Allahut, Allahu do ta ngreje lart ate person"....

----------


## The Boy

Thote Profeti salallahi alejhi ue selam ne hadith: Ai person i cili ka MORAL TE LARTE arrin graden e atij njeriu i cili  falet naten dhe agjeron  diten".....

----------


## The Boy

Thote i Derguari i Allahut salallahu alejhi ue selam: "Mallakuar qofshin çifutët dhe te Krishteret, te cilet i moren varret e eulijave te tyre per te adhuruar, une ju ndaj ta beni kete gje"

----------


## The Boy

I Derguari i Allahu salallahu alejhi ue selam ka thene se: "Shenjat e Hipokritit jane 3: "Kur flet genjen, kur premton nuk e mban premtimin dhe kur i beson dicka ai te tradheton (nuk e ruan amanetin).........kurse ne nje transmetim tjeter ka ardhur edhe CILESIA E 4:  Keto te treaj dhe4-) "Ne konflikt tregohet i padrejte (i kalon kufijte= kalon ne ekstrem me shajre me ofendime)

----------


## The Boy

Ka ardhur perseri ne nje hadith se ka thene i Derguari i Allahut: "Do te vije koha (nga shenjat e Kijametit) kur do te veshtiresohet ISLAMI (PRAKTIKIMI I ISLAMIT) sikur te mbash nje PRUSH  ne Pellembe" DHE ATA qe do ta mbajne ISLAMIN ne ato kohera ka thene qe do te kene SHPERBLIMIN  E  50 burrave prej jush, e pyeten sahabet, 50 prej tyre apo prej nesh o i Derguari i Allahut?  tha: Sa 50  prej jush.   SQARIM= Kjo nuk do te thote qe ata njerez do tja kalojne SAHABEVE  NE  GRADA  dhe  ne  VLERA  TE  PERGJITHSHME, por vetem ne kete veepr do te kene 50  fishin me teepr shperblime, por puna eshet se sahabet kane me miliona  pune qe nuk mund te krahasohen kurre kurre kurre me punet tona dhe askush nuk do ti arrij dot ata ne VEPRAT DHE GRADAT QE KANE  TEK  ALLAHU,   vallahi o vellezer dhe motra, na ka nderuar Allahu me kete FE  HYJNORE,  ku dhimbjet dhe sprovat na behen te embla dhe na forcojne me teper, sespe ne shpresojme  PARAJSEN NGA  ZOTI  YNI kurse qafirat nuk shpresoje dhe nuk presin asgje, ata hane dhe pine si kafshet dhe shumohen si kafshet dhe pastaj presin VDEKJEN dhe NE  DITEN  E  RINGJALLALLJES  ALLAHU do tu japi ate qe meritojne per shkak se i moren si TALLJE DHE  LOJE  ARGUMENTET E  ZOTIT  TE  BOTERAVE.......    Mendoj se per sot mjaftojne keto hadithe............SELAM

----------


## ILMGAP

Më fal nëse nuk i postova me fjalë HADITHET por me link . . . por këtu në këtë link do e keni mundësinë të lexoni 1014 Hadithe të rëndësishme dhe shum të nevojshme.

Lexim të këndshëm :

*http://www.scribd.com/doc/9688025/Radijus-Salihin*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## buja_20

*LUTJA PËR SHI NË DITËN E XHUMASË*

933. -Në kohën e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. vendin e përfshiu thatësia, ishte moti shumë i thatë, dhe derisa Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. këndonte hutben në minber, një beduin u ngrit dhe i tha: “*O Pejgamber i All-llahut, bagëtia shkuan posht, e familja vuan për bukë, lute All-llahun për ne!*” Atëherë ai ngriti duart, por në qiell nuk shihej asnjë fije re. Po betohem në atë në durtë e të cilit është jeta ime, akoma pa i lëshuar durt poshtë, retë mbi ne u bënë sikur male. E shihja shiun si po binte në mjekër të tij, e ai akoma nuk kishte zbritur nga minberi. Atë ditë u lagëm aq shumë, por edhe të nesërmen, edhe të pasnesërmen e deri në xhumanë e ardhme, kur u ngrit po ai beduin ose një tjetër, thotë Enes b. Maliku, dhe tha: “*O Pejgamber i All-llahut, u shembën shtëpitë dhe u përmbytën kafshët! lute All-llahun për ne*”. Atëherë ai përsëri i ngriti duart dhe u lut: “*O Zoti ynë, lësho shiun rreth nesh, e jo mbi ne*!” Dhe kështu, gati se akoma pa bërë me dorë kah rrethina e retë u shkarkuan dhe Medina u duk si një fushgropë, kurse luginës Kanat ka rrjedhur uji një muaj ditë. Secili që vinte nga ajo luginë rrëfente për atë shi të madh.

Sahihul Buhari - 3

----------


## tulipanonero

> Më fal nëse nuk i postova me fjalë HADITHET por me link . . . por këtu në këtë link do e keni mundësinë të lexoni 1014 Hadithe të rëndësishme dhe shum të nevojshme.
> 
> Lexim të këndshëm :
> 
> *http://www.scribd.com/doc/9688025/Radijus-Salihin*
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


Esselamu Alejkum

Allahu ta shperblefte
dhe un nga ai liber i kam shkeputur hadithet,dhe e mendova nje here te jap linkun por pastaj thash qe eshte me mire,qe ti perkujtojme njeri tjetrit disa hadithe ne dite ke tu ne forum
se kam vene re qe temat po behen paksa si muhabetet tek shkallet e pallatit

Po shume mire e bere qe vure linkun,qe kush don te filloje te lexoj  te gjithe librin se eshte me te vertet i dobishem

Dhe nje keshille,mos u merrni me fjale te kota se vrasin zemren  dhe largojn nga perkujtimi i Allahut

----------


## ILMGAP

> Esselamu Alejkum
> 
> Allahu ta shperblefte
> dhe un nga ai liber i kam shkeputur hadithet,dhe e mendova nje here te jap linkun por pastaj thash qe eshte me mire,qe ti perkujtojme njeri tjetrit disa hadithe ne dite ke tu ne forum
> se kam vene re qe temat po behen paksa si muhabetet tek shkallet e pallatit
> 
> Po shume mire e bere qe vure linkun,qe kush don te filloje te lexoj  te gjithe librin se eshte me te vertet i dobishem
> 
> Dhe nje keshille,mos u merrni me fjale te kota se vrasin zemren  dhe largojn nga perkujtimi i Allahut


Aleikum Selam Vëlla

Faleminderit për këshillen , gjithsesi e kuptoj . . . por . . . më duhet të debatoj , diskutoj edhe në ato anë të cilat nuk janë aq të arsyeshme.
Faleminderit për këshillën.All-llahu Xh.Sh të shpërbleft.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## buja_20

eselamu alejkum vëllezër edhe unë jam i mendimit që mos të lejohen postime tjera por vetëm hadithe...

----------

